# what can we do?



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

hi all
bad news again. ill start with the questions and then give the story.
A) does this little guy have french molt?
B) does he (or she) have splayed legs?
C) what should we do?

Okay, lets start. So we've got an aviary of roughly 50 budgies and are desperately trying to halt all breeding, but, of course, one budgie has managed to lay and raise roughly 4 babies. and this is their status:

baby number one is strong and healthy, roughly 3-4 weeks? when i open nest box he comes running expecting food from his mom. nothing wrong here.

baby number two is a little bit younger, roughly 3 weeks? when i open the nest box he goes and hides in the corner. nothing wrong here.
both baby one and two keep themselves warm

baby number three is quite a bit younger, still gets a decent amount of food, roughly 2 weeks? when i open the box he runs around squaking. i think hes fine, looks like he may be a little excluded by 1 and 2

baby number 4 is very young, maybe 1 week? when i open the nest box i find him lying face down, completely still, away from the others. its about then when my hart shatters. i pick him up every day, he looks around shakily. it seems as if each day he gets weaker and weaker. and every day he fights to live a little less. i've only been observing him for the past week, but it makes me sadder and sadder.maybe im over exaggerating, im not too sure any more. his eyes are bearly open.

i cant attach a photo, but you can find it in my gallery


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi again,

I'm very sorry to hear of the out of control situation with your flock... 
To really halt breeding, all nest boxes and potential hiding places that can be used as a nest must be removed from the aviary.
In addition to that, you must separate your flock by gender and place all males in one area and all females in a different area. This can be done by either dividing the aviary to block the access between males and females or by moving your females to another aviary not adjacent to the current one shared by all.

How many pairs are currently actively breeding? At this point I gather a potential inbreeding situation can be occurring. 
And given the circumstances, isolating the current breeding pairs from the rest of flock would also be a good option. http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/106210-cage-colony-breeding-differences-dangers.html

Given the many issues, you would need to have a better access to the pairs and chicks in order to give them the required assistance, especially if there are problems with leg splaying and a potential clutch that may be carrying French moult. 
Having your chicks examined by and avian or exotics vet will also be good.
These links may of use: 
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/184073-splayed-leg-prevention-treatment.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...french-molt-diagnosis-prevention-control.html

I have checked your gallery and didn't see any updated photos on your chicks.

*EDIT*: Upon reading your post a second time, I see there is only one pair breeding and in order to avoid more problems, this pair and the chicks should be isolated from the rest of your flock. While not exactly ideal, and for a matter of logistics instead of moving your big flock, you could try to find a way to block your flock from reaching the breeding pair and the chicks in the aviary. Moving the growing family to cage would allow you to monitor them all better, but you should be aware that there are risks in this and you may need to fully support the chicks if the mother starts to show signs of neglect towards them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz has given you excellent advice.

I would recommend you start supplemental feedings to baby #4 immediately in order to give it a better chance of survival.

Good luck.*


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

thank you both so much

we have been taking out the nests and almost all were gone when the female laid the eggs. it looked as if she was despite since she didn't take out the grass the fiches placed in. after this clutch is out all the nests will be taken down.

i was suspecting the baby had french molt.

i couldn't get the pictures into the gallery, i wont stop trying tough.

i was considering hand feeding but it may be a bit of a problem. im at school all day and my parents are in meeting or with customers.though i wont give up on him

thank you both so much for the advice, i will definitely check out the french molt links,
thank you again

dodobudge


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If possible, take out all the nests except the one that is currently being used and like I said before, isolate the breeding pair from the flock.

You are ultimately responsible for the lives of these chicks and it's your job to raise them if the parents aren't fit for the task: 
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/97477-budgie-hand-feeding-weaning-guide.html

If your school schedule interferes with this and no one in your family is up for the task, then finding someone experienced in breeding budgies and who knows how to hand feed would be a good choice. Given the potential issue with French moult, fostering this clutch to another pair isn't a good idea.


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

unfortunately, he passed on later that day, sorry for late respones
-------------
R.I.P. little budgie

:angel:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that.  I'm closing this thread now.

Rest in peace, little one.


----------

